# I'm still swinging from Cloud Nine!



## NeyNey

Ok, so I tested yesterday after lunch, with a DIGI and got "Not pregnant"

So that was that...this morning being typical me I decided not to let it die so I tested again...

https://img93.imageshack.us/img93/1946/1002606xq6.jpg

So, can you imagine my state of mind right now? I literally got this result about 10 mins ago while on the phone with my mother!! (She called while I was in the Loo) - I saw it flash up "pregnant" and I just stopped breathing, she was rambling on about something (I have no idea) - and I blurted out "Holy F***K" - lol she was like "Beg your pardon" And I said "Mum, I just got a positive pregnancy test" - to which of course she started to squeal, then cry, then just repeat "Are you really sure"


But no I'm not sure!! - I mean a negative, then a positive in the span of about 12 hours? 


But I'm going to roll with it.
I'm so excited, and the more it sinks in the more excited I get.
I am working night shifts so I won't see DH for a couple of days
lol - but I don't know if I can hold out that long - so I may wake him up
when I get home, before he rushes off to work!!!

***Edit 
I thought I'd add my "symptoms" for those who like to know
To be honest I didn't have many, here I am symptoms watching like a hawk every month 
and the one month I think ahhh well, and get very few symptoms, i get a BFP

About a week before AF was due I began to get very heavy CM, it was white, thick and pastey and it still hasn't let up - I even had to wear a light pad some days it was so heavy
Also, about 5 days before AF was due, I began to get very tired all the time, no matter how much I slept I never felt like I had a alot of energy and wanted to sleep a lot - I still do!
I had heartburn around AF's due date for about 2 days running
I was also constipated

I'll add more if I think of them.


:wohoo:

I'M PREGNANT!!!!!!


----------



## miel

oh my GODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD!!!
you did it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## miel

a digital ???? would not be a fake NEYNEY!!!!!!
congratulations!!!!!


----------



## NeyNey

You really think so?
Oh god hun, I so want to be excited about this....

I'm so terrified!!
Maybe I should test again with another brand?
Like a non digi...or something like that?


----------



## miel

NEYNEY!!! do if you want :) but i do believe the words i see on that TEST !!! and you still have no af right????


----------



## miel

oh and send me the left over clomid you got babe!!!:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Younglutonmum

Ohhh wow how exciting!!!!!!!!!!

If you're really worried then just do another Digi hun!!

:hug:

xxx


----------



## tiggertea

congratulations!!!!!
:happydance:


----------



## Vickie

Oh NeyNey that's wonderful news :hug:

I think if it makes you feel better to retest than you should :hugs: But keep in mind not all tests will register BFP's at the same time


----------



## chefamy1122

I am sooooo excited for you! Awesome news!:happydance:


----------



## Baby-Love

I'd pretty much say the second test was the correct answer.
Congratulations Mummy!


----------



## Mynxie

sweetheart, if the second one was FMU and the first one wasn't - you're pregnant - congtrats xx


----------



## Firebabe

Wow! congrats! omg u must be sooo excited!


----------



## NeyNey

Thank you girls.
You do an amazing job of calming a girl down!

It's sinking in now. So I've opened a BFP thread.
I feel like I can safely announce it.....

And I just pray with everything I have that it's a sticky bean


----------



## miel

it will be a healthy bean!!!
it's being a long road for you but your experience, your patience and your love for your DH is well rewarded today :)
congrats!!!


----------



## Vickie

Congrats once again :D


----------



## Mendy

Congrats again!!!


----------



## BrittBS

OMG!!! All of you girls are getting your long awaited BFP!!! I'm soooo happy for you! I wish you a happy and healthy nine months!! Good luck! :)


----------



## superp123

I posted in your journal too but I'm still on :cloud9: for you and had to make an official comment. So happy for you. Good luck hun!! :hugs:
P


----------



## maybebaby

:yipee::wohoo: Hooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!! I am so so so so happy for you!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## genkigemini

OMFG!!! :dance: OMG!!! :dance:

YAY!!! Oh, Honey! I am so so so thrilled for you! I only hope the Clomid works for me too! Oh, I AM SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## m_t_rose

Yay!!! You deserve it so much. I am so happy when people that have been trying for a long time get a BFP miracle. I pray it is a sticky bean


----------



## faith_may

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Congratulations

I can't stop crying Ney, I'm so happy for you, OMG!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Carley

Fantastic!!!!
Woohooo!!!


----------



## Capuru

OMG!!!!!!!!!!! NeyNey a BFP!!!!!!!!!!! :dance: :wohoo: :headspin: :happydance: Wow that is so awesome!!!!!! Aaaaaah!!! I'm so extremely happy!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Suz

HOLY MOLY!!! :wohoo: :wohoo:

Im so excited for you :hugs:

CONGRATS!


----------



## jacky24

NeyNey i have posted in your Journal but had to come Congratualate you here.

See this is what happens when you least expect it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*You get banged up hun*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Congrats i am actually sitting here with tears in my eyes i am so happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jo

Congratulatinons darling :happydance:


----------



## Snowdrop

:happydance: Wow! Congratulations! This is such fantastic news! Understatement of the year - but you must be soooo excited! :happydance:

Wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months.

:hug:


----------



## AutumnSky

Big congratulations hun!!! I'm really happy for you!!!
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## porkpie1981

Congrats:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mervs Mum

Good things do happen to good people after all......

Massive :hug: to you and OH.

Love and sticky :dust: xxx


----------



## Laura1984

Ney Ney
I'm not sure i've posted for you before but i have followed your TTC Journal and have just burst out crying when I read this (and so very nearly did my OH!!)
CONGRATULATIONS to you and your DH. 
Reading your BPF news brought back the memories of the day we got our BFP!! Such an amazing feeling - Well done you deserve this so much!
xx


----------



## kaygeebee

Huge congrats!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## polo_princess

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG :happydance::happydance:

Sweetie you have no actual idea how happy i am for you im sat here almost in tears that is the most wonderful news :hugs:

Im so so pleased for you both!!


----------



## bird24

OMG THATS AWESOME!!!!!!

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!

:hug:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

So pleased for you. Congrats! xXx


----------



## maz

congratulations hun. You really deserve it.

xx


----------



## NickyT75

Congratulations hun, im so happy for you... you sound so excited! xx


----------



## Logiebear

Massive congrats hun and sending loads of sticky vibes for you and your little bean xxx :hug::hugs:


----------



## wilbrabeany

Great news neyney i got a negative in the evening then the following morning got a positive. Congrats.xx


----------



## niknaknat

I CAN'T FECKIN BELIEVE IT !!!!!!
CONGRATULATIONS :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
OMG...what fantastic news...I am sooooooooooooo happy for you chick xxxxxxx


----------



## jolyn

Woohoo:happydance: - congrats hun, had a sneaky suspicion it was gonna be ur bfp :hugs: can't wait to see u in 1st tri :happydance:


----------



## HAYS

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

OMG congrats im so happy for you!!!!!!


:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 

xxx


----------



## TT's

OMG!!!!!!

Neyney this is amazing! I'm actually crying at my desk at work! I just can't believe it!

Your story was the first one I followed before joining BnB and this is just WONDERFULL news

CONGRATULATIONS

There really is nobody who deserves this more than you

I'm sooooooo pleased WELL DONE!

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

:cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations i am so pleased for you.


----------



## Anababe

Wow, congratulations!! :cloud9: Im soo happy for you! :happydance: :dance:

Hope you have a really happy and healthy pregnancy! Well done! :D

xxx


----------



## kookie

That is FANTASTIC news i'm sooo happy for you wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months. xxxxx


----------



## Wobbles

Your after lunch pee was more than likely not strong enough hehe

So very very veryyyyyyy pleased for you

YAYYYY YOU
:wohoo:

Happy & healthy pregnancy wishes

x


----------



## Newbie77

https://i315.photobucket.com/albums/ll459/newbie77_bucket/congratspreg1.gif 

wonderful news, hope you have a wonderfully happy and healthy 9 months xxx.


----------



## jonnanne3

OHHHH!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :wohoo: :headspin: I am sooooooooooooooooooooooo happy for you!!!!!!!!!!! :hug:

STICKY :dust:


----------



## CapitalChick

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bluebell

OMG that's fantastic news - you must be on :cloud9: !!

Congratulations :hugs:

xx


----------



## nikky0907

:wohoo:

Congratulations! This is wonderful news! :D


----------



## lynz

congrats on your :bfp:


----------



## yaya

https://i273.photobucket.com/albums/jj211/Rachellejoychadwick/pregnancy-6.jpg

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS NEYNEY!!!

This is such FANTASTIC news hun!!!

Enjoy every minute of it!!!!!

Lots of love,
Yaya xxx


----------



## AquaDementia

oooooooooooooohhhh!!!
huge congrats, I am so happy for you!


----------



## insomnimama

I'm so happy for you Ney Ney... you deserve this


----------



## faye38

omg im so pleased for you and a digi wouldnt lie yippi :hug:


----------



## SJK

congrats :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: xxx


----------



## Mrs R

Congratulations NeyNey! It's so good to hear positive results from the long time ttcers, gives us all a bit of hope!!


----------



## Ema

CONGRATS XxX


----------



## charveyron

How exciting congratulations - how many rounds of clomid did it take?


----------



## Nicnac

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Rumpskin

Fantastic news Neyney.

:happydance:


----------



## TrixieLox

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! This is WONDERFUL news, I am SO SO SO SO happy for you!!!!!!!! xxxx


----------



## pixielou

:happydance: Hey Ney Ney congartulations onyour:bfp::happydance:
!!!!


----------



## wishing4ababy

I am so so happy for you. I've posted in your journal but needed to come on here and congratulate you in your big announcement!! well done you. 
have an amazing 9 months chick.xxx


----------



## rachelle1975

Ney that is so awesome - really chuffed for you! bring on the new bubba!!!


----------



## Amanda

I've just screamed so loud that I've woke DH up!!! (he's asleep on the sofa, well... he was!!)

Best news I've heard in weeks hun - you and your OH really deserve it.:hugs:

Clomid the wonder drug does it again!!! https://bestsmileys.com/cheering/5.gif


----------



## tansey

Soooooooooooo happy for you! :hugs:
:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Kerryanne

congrats.

xxxxxxxxxxxx

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Carlyanne15

Congrats babe thats such fantatsic news, well chuffed for you, and good old Clomid, did the job well!!!
I did a test on a clear blue digi, and i dont think they could be wrong so well done babes
xxxx


----------



## Tishimouse

:cloud9: :plane: :cloud9: :plane: :cloud9: :plane: :cloud9:

:plane: :cloud9: :plane: :cloud9: :plane: :cloud9:

:cloud9: :plane: :cloud9: :plane: :cloud9:

:plane: :cloud9: :plane: :cloud9:

:cloud9: :plane: :cloud9:

:cloud9:

That just about sums up how *HAPPY* I am for you.

Massive Congratulations to one in a million on her special miracle in a million

No-one on Gods Earth deserves this more than you.​





,


----------



## tink

https://dl6.glitter-graphics.net/pub/118/118976byad69yf2k.gif
:happydance:wooohoooo!:bfp:


----------



## Lilly123

CONGRATS HUN!!!! YOU SOOOOOOO DESERVE IT!!!! :hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## FunnyBunny

Congratulations thats absolutely brillant news - well done you and well done clomid!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Michy

:happydance:OH MY GOD!!!!! WHOOOPPPPEEEEEDDDOOOOOOO!!!!! :happydance:

Oh hunni I am absolutely thrilled for you, enjoy every second, you so deserve it!:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## mrscookie

ney ney!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11 WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO well done babe! welcome!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babezone

OMG WOOOOOPIE thats soooo coool hun x x x

you symptoms were jus like mine x x x x


----------



## Belle

:yipee: 
I'm so happy for you!!
what wonderful news!
:wohoo:
xx


----------



## dizzy65

yay congrats


----------



## Rosie06

OMG how fantastic Im so pleased clomid has worked for you youll be on :cloud9:!!!! CONGRATULATIONS ney ney !!!:hug:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Congratulations NeyNey:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Carolina

omg neyney!!!i am so thrilled for u congrataltions!


----------



## avistar

This news is wonderful!!!! It has really made my evening so much better after a long stressful day!!! I am seriously so excited for you!!! :hugs:!!!


----------



## NeyNey

Thank you all so much.

Must be the emotions as I was a blubbering mess after reading all your comments
You girls are just angels!

Well I will test again in the morning (around 24 hours time) to confirm everything
As you know, you can never POAS enough! lol

We're being cautious about telling everyone as we're waiting until we reach that 13 week safety zone. Then I shall scream it from the highest rooftop! :wohoo:

Thank you all again so much
We really appreciate everything


----------



## Lazy Leo

This has made my day, it really has. I am so so so so so so pleased for you!! Sending you lots and lots and lots of sticky dust xxxxx


----------



## Beltane

Congrats !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

omg how did i miss this!!!!!!!


im sooooooo excited for you :headspin:

i just want to grab you and dance around all excitedly like and jump up and down! lol


----------



## Helen_26

Congratulations hun I'm soooooooo pleased for you and your DH


----------



## fein&waiting

oh wow, congrats, such amazing news!


----------



## Farie

:bfn::happydance:*Congratulations*:happydance::bfn:
I am so very happy for you honey, you deserve this so much :hugs:


----------



## Sinead

:happydance::happydance::happydance:Huge Congrats :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## smartie

Great news - hope you have an easy pregnancy x


----------



## butterflies

:happydance::bfp: NEYNEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am soooooooooo soooooooooooo sooooooooooo happy for you, absolutely over the moon, this is just great news!!! :happydance::cloud9:

You deserve this so much honey! :hugs::hug::bfp::happydance::cloud9::happydance:


----------



## Tishimouse

I'm back to let you know I am still ecstatic for you. I can't stop thinking about you all day and wondering how you must be feeling.

Come on girls, let's get this thread up to 100+ good wishes.

:happydance:


----------



## TT's

Tishimouse said:


> I'm back to let you know I am still ecstatic for you. I can't stop thinking about you all day and wondering how you must be feeling.
> 
> Come on girls, let's get this thread up to 100+ good wishes.
> 
> :happydance:

I'm ever so pleased too! :happydance:

I can't believe it, I'm acctually still in shock!

Well done Neyney and a HandH 9 months darling

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Kat26

Wow Neyney well done and big congrats! SO pleased for you both 

xx


----------



## welshcakes79

a huge https://dl5.glitter-graphics.net/pub/927/927515fockeu5mhd.gif to you and OH Ney you two sooooooo deserve this little bean :) xxx


----------



## Tiffers

CONGRATULATIONS NEYNEY!!!!! I am soooooooo excited for you!!!!!


----------



## bott04

That's fab!! You really deserve it. Here's to a H&H 9 months!! See you in the first tri!!


----------



## mizzi

congrats great news :D


----------



## Shinning_Star

Awww, newbie here so I don't know abt your journey but any BFP is a great BFP, wishing you H & H pregnancy. Loadsa love!


----------



## butterflies

still keep thinking of u and smiling.....so so happy for you and your man neyney xx


----------



## butterflies

I also want to add honey that you are an inspiration to so many of us and have renewed so much hope for us all xx


----------



## JASMAK

Horray! How exciting! Congratulations!


----------



## Dee_H

OMG...Ney Ney...that is wonderful news girl! Good luck ...you so deserve this!!:hugs:


----------



## lillysmum

Congratulations hun, from what i have read in your TTC Journal this was a long time coming. Have a happy and healthy 9 months!!!


----------



## Mamafy

Oh wowee :wohoo:

Congratulations hun :hugs:


----------



## ladymilly

:happydance::happydance: oh congratulations hun i'm so happy for you :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Ann-Marie

That brought a tear !! :D

https://images.paraorkut.com/img/graphics/6/congrats7.gif


----------



## bambikate

omg congrats hun x x


----------



## turbo_mom

holy shit I missed this thread!!! CONGRATS omg I can't beleive you're preggers!!! After everything you've been through you finally have your little bean :happydance: woohoo how exciting!!! :hugs:


----------



## NeyNey

Thank you girls. 
You really know how to make a girl cry!

:hugs: :hugs: and more :hugs:


----------



## xXx Vamp xXx

Aww hunnie, I am really happy for you <3 <3 big hugs :hug:


----------



## wantababybump

Congratulations on your BFP!! xo


----------



## diva4180

OMG congrats!!!!!!! Sweetie that's so wonderful!!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------

